# Most Haunted "real"



## RAXL (Jul 9, 2004)

Ghost show cleared of deception 

The Living TV show is hosted by Yvette Fielding and Derek Acorah 
Ghost show Most Haunted has been cleared of fraud by TV watchdog Ofcom, following complaints of deception. 
Viewers complained that the Living TV show, featuring "psychic" Derek Acorah, deceived the public by claiming to find evidence of paranormal activity. 

But Ofcom ruled that Most Haunted was an entertainment show, not a legitimate investigation into the paranormal, and should not be taken seriously. 

Most Haunted, presented by Yvette Fielding, is now in its sixth series. 

Spin-off show Most Haunted Live was also investigated, following the complaints. 

Ofcom ruled that the TV show contains "a high degree of showmanship that puts it beyond what we believe to be a generally accepted understanding of what comprises a legitimate investigation". 

"On balance, we consider that overall Most Haunted/Most Haunted Live should be taken to be a programme produced for entertainment purposes. 


Balls of Steel was cleared of breaching programme guidelines 

"This is despite what appear to be occasional assertions by the programme that what viewers are witnessing is real." 

"As such this programme should be seen in the light of shows where techniques are used which mean the audience is not necessarily in full possession of the facts." 





If you've never seen this show, it airs in the States on the Travel Chan., 9:00 on Fridays.
It's a truly awful show, but at the same time, is great for a laugh. That half-assed psychic is a total fraud.Check it out some time.


----------



## claymud (Aug 21, 2005)

See this is why I just hate those type of shows, because of these guys no one takes this stuff seriously.well not just because of those guys but its a part of it.
Never really belived them, one thing that really crossed the line for me was the pilot of Scary but true... If you've seen it you saw the Jersey Devil. Well the fact is they took what happened druing the invastagation out of context... There wasn't anything there. 
Anyway I ranted on long enofe.


----------

